

PyStream - Python on Nvidia GPUs (CUDA) - Readmore
http://code.google.com/p/pystream/

======
wmf
This headline is a bit misleading. It can't execute Python code on the GPU;
it's just a faster version of NumPy that uses the GPU for some tasks.

